# Account on hold investigation a complaint... 8th day on hold



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi everyone,

SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.

My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I pulled over into a parking lot of an adult video store (closest place to stop)- I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her. I STAYED with her and told her I was not going to leave her I even told her I would pray for her when I left. Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! What else was I supposed to do??? Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on. I am surprised tha tUber would treat their drivers like this with NO response, no explanation, no update, no details, NOTHING. I am so frustrated and angry and I feel violated. I did nothing wring and feel that I did everything to help these people. I am disgusted with the whole thing. Any advice or shared experiences anyone could post would be greatly appreciated. What can I expect? SO UPSET over this. No ability to accept rides. SO FRUSTRATED. Jake


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Jake B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.
> 
> My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I pulled over into a parking lot of an adult video store (closest place to stop)- I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her. I STAYED with her and told her I was not going to leave her I even told her I would pray for her when I left. Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! What else was I supposed to do??? Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on. I am surprised tha tUber would treat their drivers like this with NO response, no explanation, no update, no details, NOTHING. I am so frustrated and angry and I feel violated. I did nothing wring and feel that I did everything to help these people. I am disgusted with the whole thing. Any advice or shared experiences anyone could post would be greatly appreciated. What can I expect? SO UPSET over this. No ability to accept rides. SO FRUSTRATED. Jake


We hear this story over and over. That is why this shouldn't be a full time job for anyone. Uber at anytime can pull the plug and say you are done. You have to have a backup plan or treat this like it should be as extra income to go along with a regular job.

I'm sorry you are in this predicament but other drivers should learn from this and know that your full time income could be cut off in an instant like this and there is nothing you can do. Even through no fault of your own.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Go to the Uber office & straighten it out. I had to do that. The only thing you get from Rohit is BS EMAILS that don't help at all.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

That is what Lyft is for. In the meantime while you are trying to straighten it out....Lyft.


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> We hear this story over and over. That is why this shouldn't be a full time job for anyone. Uber at anytime can pull the plug and say you are done. You have to have a backup plan or treat this like it should be as extra income to go along with a regular job.
> 
> I'm sorry you are in this predicament but other drivers should learn from this and know that your full time income could be cut off in an instant like this and there is nothing you can do. Even through no fault of your own.


Thanks a lot. It is totally ridiculous. It is totally a side gig I just didn't mess with Lyft, trying to keep it simple. I did sign up with Lyft early this a.m. though. Certainly should have done it sooner now that I see how bad you can get burned by Uber. Sucks! If you could have seen the way I handled the deal, I truly don't deserve this crap.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jake B said:


> Thanks a lot. It is totally ridiculous. It is totally a side gig I just didn't mess with Lyft, trying to keep it simple. I did sign up with Lyft early this a.m. though. Certainly should have done it sooner now that I see how bad you can get burned by Uber. Sucks! If you could have seen the way I handled the deal, I truly don't deserve this crap.


go to the uber hub and they will probably fix it for you right away.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The problem I am having here is why didn't you just drive the woman to the destination on the app? Were you worried about her getting sick in the car? Was she too far gone to use a vomit bag? Calling the husband and involving him was a mistake in my opinion. Had she been doing something behind his back this could have turned into a huge thing. Had she gotten sick in your car, yea, that sucks, but you would have been $150 richer and likely still active. Stopping your car in an adult pornography store lot for an extended period of time will show up on Uber's GPS data under both rider and driver accounts and looks incredibly suspicious. You deviated from the normal course of action and that is why you are deactivated. Had you kicked her out and filed a report or just driven her to the destination, I don't think you'd be in this position. I could be wrong though.

You did a good thing in helping a woman in a bad spot, but it cost you. You unfortunately had to learn the hard way that this is the kind of company Uber and Lyft are and why people think drivers are just callous poopheads.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

If it’s a side thing like you said then take a vacation and let it run it’s course. With the upset and frustrated part it sounded like you were desperate and it was a full time thing.


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> The problem I am having here is why didn't you just drive the woman to the destination on the app? Were you worried about her getting sick in the car? Was she too far gone to use a vomit bag? Calling the husband and involving him was a mistake in my opinion. Had she been doing something behind his back this could have turned into a huge thing. Had she gotten sick in your car, yea, that sucks, but you would have been $150 richer and likely still active. Stopping your car in an adult pornography store lot for an extended period of time will show up on Uber's GPS data under both rider and driver accounts and looks incredibly suspicious. You deviated from the normal course of action and that is why you are deactivated. Had you kicked her out and filed a report or just driven her to the destination, I don't think you'd be in this position. I could be wrong though.
> 
> You did a good thing in helping a woman in a bad spot, but it cost you. You unfortunately had to learn the hard way that this is the kind of company Uber and Lyft are and why people think drivers are just callous poopheads.


The husband was the one who called the uber - he was sending her home because she was DONE- I asked her if she was ok. I aksed her if she was gonna throw up . She said no. She started making the motions with her face and started to do it! So I stopped. I called the person on the APP- he answered and came to us. About a block from where I picked her up. There was no issue- he shook my hand and said thank you!! So when I got complaint I was perplexed!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

One thing I learned from reading threads like this is report it to Uber or Lyft immediately before they do. Let them have your story first.


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> If it's a side thing like you said then take a vacation and let it run it's course. With the upset and frustrated part it sounded like you were desperate and it was a full time thing.


I hear you. I am frustrated because Uber is giving mew the silent treatment for 8 days now and NO replies or answers. I do sort of depend on that extra income though to help make ends meet. Not the end of the world, no. Just a big pain the the butt. My background chek is running on Lyft so it shouldn't be long that I am back in the game... thanks


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

What was the complaint? Driving impaired? Harassment? Inappropriate contact? Spill it!


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What was the complaint? Driving impaired? Harassment? Inappropriate contact? Spill it!


That's the thing, I HAVE NO CLUE! Uber won't tell me any details. They have to be lying because the way I left them all was ok. I stayed with the lady to make sure she was safe until the husband arrived. He said thank you and shook my hand. Uber will not reply or call or anything. When I call they just keep saying Be patient, keep looking out for a response in the app. Stonewall! So ridiculous. The adult store happened to be the closest place I could find. She was starting to get sick! I was as nice as I could be and respectful. That's what is messed up here. I have nothing but good reviews on my app. I hope they take that into consideration. 8 days seems a bit much. Hopefully they wrap it up soon.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

so it says your account was deactivated for a complaint but doesn’t list the complaint?


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes all it says is "account needs attention" and "contact support about you account". They must have said some crazy stuff I have no idea. Talking to "support" is like talking to a robot. If you ask a question that requires a non-scripted response most of the time they just repeat the same thing. "I sent an escalation request to the critical response team" or whatever. I appreciate everyone's input though it helps rationalize this mess.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jake B said:


> Yes all it says is "account needs attention" and "contact support about you account". They must have said some crazy stuff I have no idea. Talking to "support" is like talking to a robot. If you ask a question that requires a non-scripted response most of the time they just repeat the same thing. "I sent an escalation request to the critical response team" or whatever. I appreciate everyone's input though it helps rationalize this mess.


GLH.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> An Uber ride....................................$4.25
> A missed clean up fee...............$150.00
> Praying over a puking woman
> at a porn shop.....................Priceless.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Go to District Attorney's office and get a complaint from. Have it filled out and with you when you go to Uber hub for reinstatement. Lay it on the table in full view. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Jake B said:


> Yes all it says is "account needs attention" and "contact support about you account". They must have said some crazy stuff I have no idea. Talking to "support" is like talking to a robot. If you ask a question that requires a non-scripted response most of the time they just repeat the same thing. "I sent an escalation request to the critical response team" or whatever. I appreciate everyone's input though it helps rationalize this mess.


So how do you know it's about the lady at the love store if they haven't told you what's it's about? Sounds like you are assuming it was that trip.


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah i pretty much walked right into that one.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

1)Twitter!! We had a driver who'd been deactivated with no explanation. After week he still had no explanation as to why. I'd heard from other drivers the only way they got answers was to go to Twitter. I suggested he try it and he did. Voilá he had a response and was reactivated within 10 minutes


2) Greenlight Hub!!!- why have you not done this? 

3) how do you know it was this specific ride if they won't give you any information? I wouldn't assume it was this ride. It could be multiple things. Things you never even thought of


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jake B said:


> I hear you. I am frustrated because Uber is giving mew the silent treatment for 8 days now and NO replies or answers. I do sort of depend on that extra income though to help make ends meet. Not the end of the world, no. Just a big pain the the butt. My background chek is running on Lyft so it shouldn't be long that I am back in the game... thanks


Why I go in at 10 to 11 pm while/even though it's surging.

I think how bad do I need an extra 40 vs the risk/aggravation.
Not only puke but a drunk in another car crashes into you, an assault ect ect
Crashed car...your really out of business

Is the juice worth the squeeze


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I can’t understand why it would be a problem! Recently I was at my local Porn Shop praying with the Husband of a puking female employee of the strip bar next door Uber is picky picky picky.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> GLH.


Good looking hair?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

x100 said:


> Good looking hair?


Thank you!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

x100 said:


> Good looking hair?


Again I am placing you into what I call the *basket of deplorables*. Right? They're racist, sexist, baldophobic, homophobic, xenophobic - Islamophobic - you name it.


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> I can't understand why it would be a problem! Recently I was at my local Porn Shop praying with the Husband of a puking female employee of the strip bar next door Uber is picky picky picky.


That was funny.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> So how do you know it's about the lady at the love store if they haven't told you what's it's about? Sounds like you are assuming it was that trip.


They told me which ride it was at least...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you have a dashcam? I'm guessing I know the answer.

Get a good one before you start Lyft


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Is it St. Pete that has the terrible rates or is it Orlando? Either way, you are not missing much, in fact you are more than likely driving into the negative if you are doing this in a car of actual value, I would cut and run and call it a sign for your benefit to get out of this scam.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Get a dash cam first. If nothing else you can social media with it to get their attention. Go to a green light hub.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> 1)Twitter!! We had a driver who'd been deactivated with no explanation. After week he still had no explanation as to why. I'd heard from other drivers the only way they got answers was to go to Twitter. I suggested he try it and he did. Voilá he had a response and was reactivated within 10 minutes
> 
> 2) Greenlight Hub!!!- why have you not done this?
> 
> 3) how do you know it was this specific ride if they won't give you any information? I wouldn't assume it was this ride. It could be multiple things. Things you never even thought of


When you say went to Twitter....do you mean just a general tweet or a tweet to Uber specifically? Sorry but I'm ignorant to the whole Twitter thing but it sounds like a good tool the have if it really works this well!



SuzeCB said:


> Thank you!


LOL! BTW does anyone know the nearest GLH to Vermont? Albany, NY? Boston?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Is it St. Pete that has the terrible rates or is it Orlando? Either way, you are not missing much, in fact you are more than likely driving into the negative if you are doing this in a car of actual value, I would cut and run and call it a sign for your benefit to get out of this scam.


Orl has the worst rates in the state.



Drivincrazy said:


> Go to District Attorney's office and get a complaint from. Have it filled out and with you when you go to Uber hub for reinstatement. Lay it on the table in full view. Might be worth a shot.


You must think they're an actual company. They don't even have a footprint in the states they operate in. A GLH hub at Sprint store , do you think that's a local footprint? Neither "ride-share" companies even have business licenses to operate in most states they're in.

Thank them for the deactivation and do something that you can actually make money. You seem like a respectable person, if you want to do community service do community service but driving drunks around for a company that has zero respect for you, (meanwhile you increase their valuation to 100B for a scam IPO ) is not the way to do it as for those rates and treatment; is what you are doing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> When you say went to Twitter....do you mean just a general tweet or a tweet to Uber specifically? Sorry but I'm ignorant to the whole Twitter thing but it sounds like a good tool the have if it really works this well!
> 
> LOL! BTW does anyone know the nearest GLH to Vermont? Albany, NY? Boston?


I am not exactly sure how it works either. I do not have a Twitter account but it sounds like you tweet at Uber or "tag" them? So basically when you create your post or tweet you make sure to mention Uber in it (@Ubxx) That way it notifies them they were mentioned in a tweet. It also allows anyone who's following them to see your post. I actually hear this is the new way to get things resolved now days with companies, kind of like calling customer service back in the day lol. The idea is you're bringing negative attention to them in the public spotlight and of course they don't want to look bad to the public. So they're more apt to get things resolved quickly and efficiently. I've talked to several drivers who have mentioned doing it, with success. When I brought it up to the specific Driver I was referencing, he did not have a Twitter account but after a week of not getting any answers he opened up a Twitter account and literally got results within minutes.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Jake B said:


> That's the thing, I HAVE NO CLUE! Uber won't tell me any details. They have to be lying because the way I left them all was ok. I stayed with the lady to make sure she was safe until the husband arrived. He said thank you and shook my hand. Uber will not reply or call or anything. When I call they just keep saying Be patient, keep looking out for a response in the app. Stonewall! So ridiculous. The adult store happened to be the closest place I could find. She was starting to get sick! I was as nice as I could be and respectful. That's what is messed up here. I have nothing but good reviews on my app. I hope they take that into consideration. 8 days seems a bit much. Hopefully they wrap it up soon.


Ok... here is where your story is a problem when read on this forum.

Before I begin, go to the Greenlight Hub. You should have done that before posting here.

Imagine a scenario where this guy is a pimp or worse, a human trafficker. The woman might have not just been drunk. She could have been drugged or having a drug overdose. If she was so bad, you shouldn't have called the account holder, you should have called 911. That would have produced a plethora of evidence that would, objectively, divest you of any problems that might come up.

Now, if it wasn't that serious (and likely it wasn't because they seem to have filed a complaint that could be investigated) you should have canceled the trip and reported it immediately to Uber. Her level of intoxication is not acceptable. It is not your responsibility to get her drunk ass home. Further, he violated terms by not putting her as the main rider, opening you up to problems (problems like this).

I cannot stress enough that drivers need to do everything by the book. Document everything. Complain about everything. Do it early. If a rider is severely drunk, cancel the trip. Yeah, you wasted 5 -10 minutes in dealing with them but you have no puke in the car and they can't rate you. Then complain in the app that you canceled because the rider was severely intoxicated and you wanted no responsibility for their wellbeing.

Complain early and often. Mind your own business. Document everything. Be honest. Have integrity.

That's the best you can do.


----------



## Raymond99 (Dec 9, 2018)

Lyft is no better than uber as far as deactivations go.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

LOLFDGB (Little Old Lady, Fall Down, Go Boom) 



SuzeCB said:


> Thank you!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Jake B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.
> 
> My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I pulled over into a parking lot of an adult video store (closest place to stop)- I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her. I STAYED with her and told her I was not going to leave her I even told her I would pray for her when I left. Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! What else was I supposed to do??? Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on. I am surprised tha tUber would treat their drivers like this with NO response, no explanation, no update, no details, NOTHING. I am so frustrated and angry and I feel violated. I did nothing wring and feel that I did everything to help these people. I am disgusted with the whole thing. Any advice or shared experiences anyone could post would be greatly appreciated. What can I expect? SO UPSET over this. No ability to accept rides. SO FRUSTRATED. Jake


Dude, you're a nonemployee of a multi billion dollar global company.
Said company has a history of settling law suits out of court.

Your Fault
Their Fault
Nobody's Fault

It doesn't matter

1.You (the disposable driver) told your side of the events
2. THEY (uber's Client) told their side
3. There is a third side: what actually transpired

U may of handed your passenger an attractive $payday$


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Further, he violated terms by not putting her as the main rider,


 he violated terms by not putting her as the main Rider? Huh? Where in the terms of service does it say the account holder must provide the name or list the passengers if they themselves are not taking the ride? Last time I read it, it said you are welcome to order for a friend as long as that friend is over the age of 18 and if not, they must be accompanied by an adult. It says nothing about names



Rushmanyyz said:


> Now, if it wasn't that serious (and likely it wasn't because they seem to have filed a complaint that could be investigated)


 That could be investigated? Because that matters? Do they ever truly investigate any claim? What type of claims do you consider investigatable ?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It sounds like you tried to do the right thing. This gig really sucks. Uber is Ugly let’s not get down to the same level.


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

I talked to Rohit today about your situation and he reassured me it is resolved.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Sorry that happened to you. 

My 2¢...
Husband/Bf didn't come to fetch the woman in the first place, he called her an uber, therefore he needed you to bring her home.
He ended up coming out and that was inconvenient to him. 
He also ended up paying for the uber - double whammy. 

1. Inconvenienced 2. Ripped off in his opinion 3. He might be pissed off at life having a woman who clearly doesn't know how to handle herself (nothing to do with you).
Advice with 20/20 hindsight...
1. If you accept a rider, complete the trip.
2. If you don't complete it, refund the rider acc - or at least ask uber to refund the rider. 
Always give uber a detailed account of anything that happens that's out of the ordinary. 
3. Get used to people vomiting if you work nights /bar scene. I've had 27 so far. Not proud of it, it's just facts and when I choose to work. 

Good luck and thanks for posting this so that other drivers can learn from these types of situations.


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello again. As of this afternoon and I have been given my wings back. I got a call from Uber Investigations - asked me to explain my side on a recorded line- I was HAPPY to. I gave her a detailed account of everything that happened. After I told her everything she told me she usually has a lot of follow-up questions to ask but the way I explained everything was pretty thorough. She advised me the details of the complaint - they said that I basically manhandled the lady and physically dragged her out of my car- REALLLLY??? SUCH ABSURDITY. I said MOST CERTAINLY NOT. I was polite as I could be in that situation. The complaint also said that when he arrived she was laying on the ground and that she had bruises. RIDICULOUS!! I explained everything very factually and clear and I could tell this nice lady on the phone believed me. She said she couldn't guarantee when or IF I would have the hold lifted - I looked down at my phone about 10 minuted later and I was back open, ready to go online. PHEW! ALMOST TWO WEEKS OFF. I was trying to make my way to the GLH, trying to find the time to go- no need to now thank goodness. What an ordeal. The worst part was the ZERO response I got from the message mechanism on the app and the complete BULL that the phone reps (overseas) feed you - some were pretty rude and just tried to get me off the phone. All the advice has been very helpful everyone. In the meantime I got signed up with LYFT, and I will at least have a barfbag available from now on so I can handle a little better if something like this happens again. Thanks again! J


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Jake B said:


> Hello again. As of this afternoon and I have been given my wings back. I got a call from Uber Investigations - asked me to explain my side on a recorded line- I was HAPPY to. I gave her a detailed account of everything that happened. After I told her everything she told me she usually has a lot of follow-up questions to ask but the way I explained everything was pretty thorough. She advised me the details of the complaint - they said that I basically manhandled the lady and physically dragged her out of my car- REALLLLY??? SUCH ABSURDITY. I said MOST CERTAINLY NOT. I was polite as I could be in that situation. The complaint also said that when he arrived she was laying on the ground and that she had bruises. RIDICULOUS!! I explained everything very factually and clear and I could tell this nice lady on the phone believed me. She said she couldn't guarantee when or IF I would have the hold lifted - I looked down at my phone about 10 minuted later and I was back open, ready to go online. PHEW! ALMOST TWO WEEKS OFF. I was trying to make my way to the GLH, trying to find the time to go- no need to now thank goodness. What an ordeal. The worst part was the ZERO response I got from the message mechanism on the app and the complete BULL that the phone reps (overseas) feed you - some were pretty rude and just tried to get me off the phone. All the advice has been very helpful everyone. In the meantime I got signed up with LYFT, and I will at least have a barfbag available from now on so I can handle a little better if something like this happens again. Thanks again! J


Thank you for the update and I'm so glad it was resolved. Pax can be lowlife scum I'm so sorry. We ALL learned from this!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

[QUOTE="Rushmanyyz, post: 4659916, member: Then complain in the app that you canceled because the rider was severely intoxicated and you wanted no responsibility for their wellbeing.

Complain early and often. Mind your own business. Document everything. Be honest. Have integrity.

That's the best you can do.[/QUOTE]

Lol! Do you have some sort of magical app that the rest of us drivers do not? I don't see anywhere where you can "complain in the app" about a rider, please explain?

All I ever see is a star system(1-5) and a few reasons why you've given him/her the rating.

Am I missing something?

Also, How is one supposed to "mind his/her own business" If S/he is their driver? Should S/he have pushed her out onto the street, while car is still moving instead, explain?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sadly this is my guess as to what happened. Based on the Fact that he wouldn't pick her up and even more importantly his complete 180° change in demeanor from his interaction with the driver to the story relayed to Uber.

Obviously this is pure speculation but any woman who's been in this type of relationship, can spot this a mile away. He was probably pissed that she went out and even more pissed about how intoxicated she was. An argument escalated once they got home. He most likely put his hands on her, causing the bruises. Police came and the OP became the cover-up.

The guys Behavior with the driver to the report with Uber is beyond extreme. Yet very very typical with abusive men. To the point most friends and family members say they would never see it coming. That's the abusers defense mechanism. Passengers can be assholes but not typically to this degree. They would have been upset with the driver on the scene if there was even a thought of him mishandling her. The guy for obvious reasons. Someone put hands on his lady. And the girl, have you ever pissed off a drunken woman. She would have still been yelling when her husband pulled up. 

IDK but that's my guess


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

And after all that.....you want to come back for more!?!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jake B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.
> 
> My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I pulled over into a parking lot of an adult video store (closest place to stop)- I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her. I STAYED with her and told her I was not going to leave her I even told her I would pray for her when I left. Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! What else was I supposed to do??? Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on. I am surprised tha tUber would treat their drivers like this with NO response, no explanation, no update, no details, NOTHING. I am so frustrated and angry and I feel violated. I did nothing wring and feel that I did everything to help these people. I am disgusted with the whole thing. Any advice or shared experiences anyone could post would be greatly appreciated. What can I expect? SO UPSET over this. No ability to accept rides. SO FRUSTRATED. Jake


Uber is STARVING YOU OUT !

Could make some Pepole HOMELESS !!!

ALL OVER LIES !
Unsubstantiated LIES !

Never count on Uber.

They ALWAYS FAIL DRIVERS !


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Jake B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.
> 
> My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I pulled over into a parking lot of an adult video store (closest place to stop)- I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her. I STAYED with her and told her I was not going to leave her I even told her I would pray for her when I left. Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! What else was I supposed to do??? Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on. I am surprised tha tUber would treat their drivers like this with NO response, no explanation, no update, no details, NOTHING. I am so frustrated and angry and I feel violated. I did nothing wring and feel that I did everything to help these people. I am disgusted with the whole thing. Any advice or shared experiences anyone could post would be greatly appreciated. What can I expect? SO UPSET over this. No ability to accept rides. SO FRUSTRATED. Jake


The most important fact that you did was Good Samaritan. Uber lost good driver. Prices so low. That no longer way to do it. Consider that is favor. Also consider you car will serve you longer. And last don't be sad, look at you avatar logo. Now ask you self : is that really worse to do Uber? Than ask you lady? What ever she say- go for it!!!!


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Congratulations now you can get back to working for peanuts. A valuable lesson has been learned. Always remember dealing with drunk woman is the same as dealing with sober woman. First it’s pleasant and then the Restraining Orders.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Sadly this is my guess as to what happened. Based on the Fact that he wouldn't pick her up and even more importantly his complete 180° change in demeanor from his interaction with the driver to the story relayed to Uber.
> 
> Obviously this is pure speculation but any woman who's been in this type of relationship, can spot this a mile away. He was probably pissed that she went out and even more pissed about how intoxicated she was. An argument escalated once they got home. He most likely put his hands on her, causing the bruises. Police came and the OP became the cover-up.
> 
> ...


Yup. Also the OP is assuming the husband calls the Uber. No. It was his Uber account. Most likely they use one account. Very common. So when the driver called the husband had no idea his wife was out drunk somewhere.

After she threw up he should have a)taken her home b)ended the ride and leave her there. Do not select any other option. Do not call husbands or however account orders the ride. That's not your job son.

After the ride, 1* and select "my rider made me feel unsafe". In the details just say she was drunk beyond the level that you felt safe riding in your personal car with her.


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Yup. Also the OP is assuming the husband calls the Uber. No. It was his Uber account. Most likely they use one account. Very common. So when the driver called the husband had no idea his wife was out drunk somewhere.
> 
> After she threw up he should have a)taken her home b)ended the ride and leave her there. Do not select any other option. Do not call husbands or however account orders the ride. That's not your job son.
> 
> After the ride, 1* and select "my rider made me feel unsafe". In the details just say she was drunk beyond the level that you felt safe riding in your personal car with her.


No the husband called the Uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jake B said:


> SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.
> 
> My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I called the person on the account (her husband) Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on


Take a peak at this topic on the Washington Boards. This might explain what happened to you. I am not defending what happened to you, not by ANY STRETCH of the imagination. This article, however, might serve to explain it.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/not-looking-good-for-uber-drivers.306430/


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Please share the final outcome. I want to find out if your account was activated again. Thanks.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Jake B said:


> Hello again. As of this afternoon and I have been given my wings back. I got a call from Uber Investigations - asked me to explain my side on a recorded line- I was HAPPY to. I gave her a detailed account of everything that happened. After I told her everything she told me she usually has a lot of follow-up questions to ask but the way I explained everything was pretty thorough. She advised me the details of the complaint - they said that I basically manhandled the lady and physically dragged her out of my car- REALLLLY??? SUCH ABSURDITY. I said MOST CERTAINLY NOT. I was polite as I could be in that situation. The complaint also said that when he arrived she was laying on the ground and that she had bruises. RIDICULOUS!! I explained everything very factually and clear and I could tell this nice lady on the phone believed me. She said she couldn't guarantee when or IF I would have the hold lifted - I looked down at my phone about 10 minuted later and I was back open, ready to go online. PHEW! ALMOST TWO WEEKS OFF. I was trying to make my way to the GLH, trying to find the time to go- no need to now thank goodness. What an ordeal. The worst part was the ZERO response I got from the message mechanism on the app and the complete BULL that the phone reps (overseas) feed you - some were pretty rude and just tried to get me off the phone. All the advice has been very helpful everyone. In the meantime I got signed up with LYFT, and I will at least have a barfbag available from now on so I can handle a little better if something like this happens again. Thanks again! J


Do you have a dash cam in your vehicle?


----------



## Jake B (Jan 14, 2019)

Ovaro said:


> Please share the final outcome. I want to find out if your account was activated again. Thanks.


 Hello again. As of this afternoon and I have been given my wings back. I got a call from Uber Investigations - asked me to explain my side on a recorded line- I was HAPPY to. I gave her a detailed account of everything that happened. After I told her everything she told me she usually has a lot of follow-up questions to ask but the way I explained everything was pretty thorough. She advised me the details of the complaint - they said that I basically manhandled the lady and physically dragged her out of my car- REALLLLY??? SUCH ABSURDITY. I said MOST CERTAINLY NOT. I was polite as I could be in that situation. The complaint also said that when he arrived she was laying on the ground and that she had bruises. RIDICULOUS!! I explained everything very factually and clear and I could tell this nice lady on the phone believed me. She said she couldn't guarantee when or IF I would have the hold lifted - I looked down at my phone about 10 minuted later and I was back open, ready to go online. PHEW! ALMOST TWO WEEKS OFF. I was trying to make my way to the GLH, trying to find the time to go- no need to now thank goodness. What an ordeal. The worst part was the ZERO response I got from the message mechanism on the app and the complete BULL that the phone reps (overseas) feed you - some were pretty rude and just tried to get me off the phone. All the advice has been very helpful everyone. In the meantime I got signed up with LYFT, and I will at least have a barfbag available from now on so I can handle a little better if something like this happens again. Thanks again! J


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Jake B said:


> Hello again. As of this afternoon and I have been given my wings back. I got a call from Uber Investigations - asked me to explain my side on a recorded line- I was HAPPY to. I gave her a detailed account of everything that happened. After I told her everything she told me she usually has a lot of follow-up questions to ask but the way I explained everything was pretty thorough. She advised me the details of the complaint - they said that I basically manhandled the lady and physically dragged her out of my car- REALLLLY??? SUCH ABSURDITY. I said MOST CERTAINLY NOT. I was polite as I could be in that situation. The complaint also said that when he arrived she was laying on the ground and that she had bruises. RIDICULOUS!! I explained everything very factually and clear and I could tell this nice lady on the phone believed me. She said she couldn't guarantee when or IF I would have the hold lifted - I looked down at my phone about 10 minuted later and I was back open, ready to go online. PHEW! ALMOST TWO WEEKS OFF. I was trying to make my way to the GLH, trying to find the time to go- no need to now thank goodness. What an ordeal. The worst part was the ZERO response I got from the message mechanism on the app and the complete BULL that the phone reps (overseas) feed you - some were pretty rude and just tried to get me off the phone. All the advice has been very helpful everyone. In the meantime I got signed up with LYFT, and I will at least have a barfbag available from now on so I can handle a little better if something like this happens again. Thanks again! J


Since you have learnt your lesson, I would advise you invest in a good dash cam.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> Since you have learnt your lesson, I would advise you invest in a good dash cam.


This! I just started driving, but I made sure to get a good dash cam. I'm going to move all the footage over to my desktop and store it for at least a month. It's reading stories like this that made me decide to buy one.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You shoot yourself in the foot with that one.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

always complete the ride no matter what . fight later


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Panjnyguy said:


> always complete the ride no matter what . fight later


Or don't start the ride if it's questionable


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Jake B said:


> Hello again. As of this afternoon and I have been given my wings back. I got a call from Uber Investigations - asked me to explain my side on a recorded line- I was HAPPY to. I gave her a detailed account of everything that happened. After I told her everything she told me she usually has a lot of follow-up questions to ask but the way I explained everything was pretty thorough. She advised me the details of the complaint - they said that I basically manhandled the lady and physically dragged her out of my car- REALLLLY??? SUCH ABSURDITY. I said MOST CERTAINLY NOT. I was polite as I could be in that situation. The complaint also said that when he arrived she was laying on the ground and that she had bruises. RIDICULOUS!! I explained everything very factually and clear and I could tell this nice lady on the phone believed me. She said she couldn't guarantee when or IF I would have the hold lifted - I looked down at my phone about 10 minuted later and I was back open, ready to go online. PHEW! ALMOST TWO WEEKS OFF. I was trying to make my way to the GLH, trying to find the time to go- no need to now thank goodness. What an ordeal. The worst part was the ZERO response I got from the message mechanism on the app and the complete BULL that the phone reps (overseas) feed you - some were pretty rude and just tried to get me off the phone. All the advice has been very helpful everyone. In the meantime I got signed up with LYFT, and I will at least have a barfbag available from now on so I can handle a little better if something like this happens again. Thanks again! J


I'm glad you got re-instated. I do think you should go after the passenger legally though. You can often do a small claims case for no more than a few hundred (sometimes as low as $50). I would go after them for slander, loss of wages, and maybe even contact the police and see if charges can be brought against them for making the false claims.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Jake B said:


> Hello again. As of this afternoon and I have been given my wings back. I got a call from Uber Investigations - asked me to explain my side on a recorded line- I was HAPPY to. I gave her a detailed account of everything that happened. After I told her everything she told me she usually has a lot of follow-up questions to ask but the way I explained everything was pretty thorough. She advised me the details of the complaint - they said that I basically manhandled the lady and physically dragged her out of my car- REALLLLY??? SUCH ABSURDITY. I said MOST CERTAINLY NOT. I was polite as I could be in that situation. The complaint also said that when he arrived she was laying on the ground and that she had bruises. RIDICULOUS!! I explained everything very factually and clear and I could tell this nice lady on the phone believed me. She said she couldn't guarantee when or IF I would have the hold lifted - I looked down at my phone about 10 minuted later and I was back open, ready to go online. PHEW! ALMOST TWO WEEKS OFF. I was trying to make my way to the GLH, trying to find the time to go- no need to now thank goodness. What an ordeal. The worst part was the ZERO response I got from the message mechanism on the app and the complete BULL that the phone reps (overseas) feed you - some were pretty rude and just tried to get me off the phone. All the advice has been very helpful everyone. In the meantime I got signed up with LYFT, and I will at least have a barfbag available from now on so I can handle a little better if something like this happens again. Thanks again! J


get a camera ...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jake B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.
> 
> My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I pulled over into a parking lot of an adult video store (closest place to stop)- I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her. I STAYED with her and told her I was not going to leave her I even told her I would pray for her when I left. Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! What else was I supposed to do??? Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on. I am surprised tha tUber would treat their drivers like this with NO response, no explanation, no update, no details, NOTHING. I am so frustrated and angry and I feel violated. I did nothing wring and feel that I did everything to help these people. I am disgusted with the whole thing. Any advice or shared experiences anyone could post would be greatly appreciated. What can I expect? SO UPSET over this. No ability to accept rides. SO FRUSTRATED. Jake


Email support that you're taking this issue to the media if you don't get a response from them immediately, the one thing Uber doesn't want is anymore negative publicity.


----------



## Ella chichi (Apr 5, 2021)

Jake B said:


> That's the thing, I HAVE NO CLUE! Uber won't tell me any details. They have to be lying because the way I left them all was ok. I stayed with the lady to make sure she was safe until the husband arrived. He said thank you and shook my hand. Uber will not reply or call or anything. When I call they just keep saying Be patient, keep looking out for a response in the app. Stonewall! So ridiculous. The adult store happened to be the closest place I could find. She was starting to get sick! I was as nice as I could be and respectful. That's what is messed up here. I have nothing but good reviews on my app. I hope they take that into consideration. 8 days seems a bit much. Hopefully they wrap it up soon.


It does not mater with Uber they don't care what so ever. My husband is getting the same treatment and he is one of there better drivers



Panjnyguy said:


> get a camera ...


So how many days did it take you to get your wings back? My husband has not worked since Friday. Be they are doing a investigation on him too .


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

That sucks Jake, I’m in the same boat as you currently I think.

Out of nowhere they gave me the “account needs attention” and wouldn’t let me log on. It forced me to do a background check. The check usually passes in 2-24hrs but it’s been 3 weeks now.

I called and messaged and they just give me the run around. Saying it’s taking longer and under review... only reason I can remember is a weeek before I did a delivery and the customer put the wrong address... I waited and called her... she then told me to go to the other address not in the system which I refused and I hung up on her. She called me back angry.... and probably reported me for something not my fault.

I’ve spoke to customer support in the Philippines, India , and believe Mexico . Each time is just insulting my intelligence 

Uber has a lot of bad karma coming to them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AcSlater said:


> That sucks Jake, I'm in the same boat as you currently I think.
> 
> Out of nowhere they gave me the "account needs attention" and wouldn't let me log on. It forced me to do a background check. The check usually passes in 2-24hrs but it's been 3 weeks now.
> 
> ...


Did you log into the Checkr portal? What does the status say? Is it completed? You might be harping at the wrong folks. you might need to be getting on Checkrs ass.



Ella chichi said:


> he is one of there better drivers


By what definition? What defines better driver?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Did you log into the Checkr portal? What does the status say? Is it completed? You might be harping at the wrong folks. you might need to be getting on Checkrs ass.
> 
> 
> By what definition? What defines better driver?


Well I can tell you that I am the best driver
I have proof


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wallae said:


> Well I can tell you that I am the best driver
> I have proof


AND its on the Internet so it MUST be true! &#128516;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

An adult store.lol almost reminds of this scene.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> What defines better driver?


*Badges*! :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I am with Uber tier three support: how may I be of service?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I am with Uber tier three support: how may I be of service?


You can't. You're just going to pass it on to the specialized Advanced support team. @AcSlater don't let "Brad" fool you&#128521;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> You can't. You're just going to pass it on to the specialized Advanced support team. @AcSlater don't let "Brad" fool you&#128521;


It really doesn't get any not specialized than this


----------



## Sheen7 (Apr 8, 2021)

Jake B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.
> 
> My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I pulled over into a parking lot of an adult video store (closest place to stop)- I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her. I STAYED with her and told her I was not going to leave her I even told her I would pray for her when I left. Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! What else was I supposed to do??? Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on. I am surprised tha tUber would treat their drivers like this with NO response, no explanation, no update, no details, NOTHING. I am so frustrated and angry and I feel violated. I did nothing wring and feel that I did everything to help these people. I am disgusted with the whole thing. Any advice or shared experiences anyone could post would be greatly appreciated. What can I expect? SO UPSET over this. No ability to accept rides. SO FRUSTRATED. Jake


I would advise you to go to the Uber GreenLight Hub in the city your registered to drive in. It's Uber support staff that you actually talk to in person,we have one here in Philadelphia Good luck &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You can't. You're just going to pass it on to the specialized Advanced support team. @AcSlater don't let "Brad" fool you&#128521;


@Daisey77 thats exactly what they've been doing. It's a insult each time they do that...

Regarding checkr I logged in and it said they haven't gotten my info yet. So not sure if uber even submitted it. Seems like they are doing this on purpose and no one can give a solid answer.

I filled the background check and submitted 3-5 times on uber. It's not even showing pending in the app. I call iber to tell them abs they say they received it and it's all good I don't gotta submit, just wait... wtf

This is the reply they been giving me for the last 2 weeks each time I ask... saddening. Same script over the phone and in messaging.









Evil trash of a company, no decency or morals... their original ceo wash trash, and the company overall is built off greed. They could care less about anything besides money.

my chekr says that which means the new background check hasn't evil been initiated.









can someone that recently had a background check chime in and let me know if it went thru? Usually the background check only takes 2-5 hours before...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AcSlater said:


> Evil trash of a company, no decency or morals... their original ceo wash trash, and the company overall is built off greed..


.................but you do not Understa-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-nnnnddddd. You did not get a reply from just Rohit, who is a mid-level flunky, you got a reply from SHILPI, from Uber PREMIUM "Support". She is also a mid-level flunky, but, she has a shiny new mouse pad issued by the company to whom F*ub*a*r* has outsourced all levels of Driver "Support", whereas Rohit must continue to use his dirty, old mouse pad. Your issue is MOVING UP! BE HAPPY! This is how you tell when your request is being handled by "Premium" "Support": all employees in "Premium" "Support" have shiny, new mouse pads.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

AcSlater said:


> @Daisey77 thats exactly what they've been doing. It's a insult each time they do that...
> 
> Regarding checkr I logged in and it said they haven't gotten my info yet. So not sure if uber even submitted it. Seems like they are doing this on purpose and no one can give a solid answer.
> 
> ...


I had a 20 minute video chat with a GLH guy from Seattle. He told me that the background check team was practically disbanded this pandemic. The automated process is chugging along but tickets for specialty things like mine were on around a three week lag.

Two weeks and no status change yet.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I posted recently about being cut off on a sat morning, and by Monday my background was complete.I was shocked!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> An adult store.lol almost reminds of this scene.


&#128563;&#129315;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> I posted recently about being cut off on a sat morning, and by Monday my background was complete.I was shocked!


F*ub*a*r* recently shut me down in the middle of working on a Sunday afternoon. By Monday morning, I was back in action. Actually, I never really was out of action. I just ran Gr*yft* for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AcSlater said:


> @Daisey77 thats exactly what they've been doing. It's a insult each time they do that...
> 
> Regarding checkr I logged in and it said they haven't gotten my info yet. So not sure if uber even submitted it. Seems like they are doing this on purpose and no one can give a solid answer.
> 
> ...


It has not been submitted to checkr yet. I would make an appointment to go into the Hub. The backgrounds are taking a lot longer than typical for most of us. there's a few whose went through just fine but the majority of us are experiencing a significant delay. I had mine done the beginning of December and it took a couple weeks. Even so, they showed up immediately in the Checker portal, after giving authorization. Checker had my MVR back the next day but my County search/criminal record took a couple weeks.


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Jake B said:


> Yes all it says is "account needs attention" and "contact support about you account". They must have said some crazy stuff I have no idea. Talking to "support" is like talking to a robot. If you ask a question that requires a non-scripted response most of the time they just repeat the same thing. "I sent an escalation request to the critical response team" or whatever. I appreciate everyone's input though it helps rationalize this mess.


make an appointment at the green light hub...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

https://www.uberpeople.net/members/jake-b.167395/









Jakeb was last seem January of 2019


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> F*ub*a*r* recently shut me down in the middle of working on a Sunday afternoon. By Monday morning, I was back in action. Actually, I never really was out of action. I just ran Gr*yft* for the rest of the afternoon.


Been doing lyft for over 6 years and it really hit me, the pax that use lyft are mostly terrible .Fake names fake pictures and zero tips.What I do like about them is I can identify a past pax, and if they were good to me I will go out of my way to get them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> Been doing lyft for over 6 years and it really hit me, the pax that use lyft are mostly terrible .Fake names fake pictures and zero tips.


I do get more third party rides on Lyft. It is one of the reasons why as soon as I can get away with pressing "Arrive", I do so, stop, then look at the destination. If I do not like the destination, I cancel and Golf Tango Foxtrot Oscar. If the destination is allright, I can tolerate the third party ride, although it is still an automatic one star. One of the few advantages of the third party ride is that it does allow you to duck stops. When your name is Donna but Donald takes the ride and Donald wants to add some stops, you just tell Donald "This is a third party ride, which means that I am being paid to take you to the address shown on the screen. If you want anything else, you will have to order your own car."

I do get more tips on Lyft than Uber.

I did post about this elsewhere. I got this Lyft ping that was thirteen, or so, minutes from me. It had a woman's name and a photograph of a woman. Of course, I declined it as thirteen minutes is too far. Two minutes later, the same name and address comes back to me. It is now fifteen minutes from me. In place of the original photograph is a photograph of a young white woman that obviously was taken from somewhere. Of course, I declined again, as if thirteen minutes is too far, how is fifteen any better? I do not care who you are or what you look like. Too far is TOO far.



Tnasty said:


> What I do like about them is I can identify a past pax, and if they were good to me I will go out of my way to get them.


In this market, it is rare that I get the same passenger twice on either UberX or Lyft. It happens all the time on Uber Taxi.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> It has not been submitted to checkr yet. I would make an appointment to go into the Hub. The backgrounds are taking a lot longer than typical for most of us. there's a few whose went through just fine but the majority of us are experiencing a significant delay. I had mine done the beginning of December and it took a couple weeks. Even so, they showed up immediately in the Checker portal, after giving authorization. Checker had my MVR back the next day but my County search/criminal record took a couple weeks.


I was a longtime driver since 2014. Didn't drive for 2 years - got back online - or tried to , on 3/26. They submitted to Checkr. They said it would be done by 3/30 then pushed it to 4/5. Still no access to my account - Ive reached out to support every day asking to expedite they pretty much say GFY.

I'm reading there may be some ability to go to the hub to review? I'm out of town for a few days so no hurry, and hopefully it gets fixed by Wednesday when I get back in town.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> One thing I learned from reading threads like this is report it to Uber or Lyft immediately before they do. Let them have your story first.


i hate to say it but report "first" and embelish hitting them with almost every complaint uber has listed...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> I was a longtime driver since 2014. Didn't drive for 2 years - got back online - or tried to , on 3/26. They submitted to Checkr. They said it would be done by 3/30 then pushed it to 4/5. Still no access to my account - Ive reached out to support every day asking to expedite they pretty much say GFY.
> 
> I'm reading there may be some ability to go to the hub to review? I'm out of town for a few days so no hurry, and hopefully it gets fixed by Wednesday when I get back in town.


Its absolutely ridiculous! What does your status say in the checkr portal?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

On goober I still havent had any response after two weeks.

On Gryft, I was notified of my annual bg check on Thursday. On Saturday it was completed.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Jake B said:


> I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her.


You sound like some kind of rapist. I always ask the passenger if they want me to pull over. If they throw up in the car I take a few pictures and get a bonus $150. Always keep baby wipes, upholstery cleaner, and a towel in the trunk.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberApfel said:


> You sound like some kind of rapist. I always ask the passenger if they want me to pull over. If they throw up in the car I take a few pictures and get a bonus $150. Always keep baby wipes, upholstery cleaner, and a towel in the trunk.


And Uber just reimburses you without any issues? They don't ask for a receipt?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Another reason to hate lyft,when someones BBQ leftovers spilled on my seat lyft said if I didn't see it happen I was out of luck.I fought with them and they just didn't care at all and they never paid.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Jake B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.
> 
> My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I pulled over into a parking lot of an adult video store (closest place to stop)- I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her. I STAYED with her and told her I was not going to leave her I even told her I would pray for her when I left. Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! What else was I supposed to do??? Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on. I am surprised tha tUber would treat their drivers like this with NO response, no explanation, no update, no details, NOTHING. I am so frustrated and angry and I feel violated. I did nothing wring and feel that I did everything to help these people. I am disgusted with the whole thing. Any advice or shared experiences anyone could post would be greatly appreciated. What can I expect? SO UPSET over this. No ability to accept rides. SO FRUSTRATED. Jake


Is that your wife in your profile pic?
We are investigating a complaint and im going to have to borrow her for a few weeks. I hope you understand
Thanks jake

P. S. If she falls in love with me then you are SOL!


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

Jake B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED.
> 
> My account has been on hold for over a week and I can't get an answer from Uber Support to save my life. An incident occurred where the lady was drunk and starting to get sick. I pulled over into a parking lot of an adult video store (closest place to stop)- I made her get out and throw up outside. I had her sit on the sidewalk at the store. I called the person on the account (her husband) and he came to get her. I STAYED with her and told her I was not going to leave her I even told her I would pray for her when I left. Her husband came and he shook my hand and said thank you. SO they had the NERVE to file a complaint! What else was I supposed to do??? Every time I reach out to Uber- ZERO RESPONSE. EVER. NO EMAIL, NO TEXT, NO APP MESSAGE. Totally ghosting me and giving me the silent treatment. I have NO idea what is going on. I am surprised tha tUber would treat their drivers like this with NO response, no explanation, no update, no details, NOTHING. I am so frustrated and angry and I feel violated. I did nothing wring and feel that I did everything to help these people. I am disgusted with the whole thing. Any advice or shared experiences anyone could post would be greatly appreciated. What can I expect? SO UPSET over this. No ability to accept rides. SO FRUSTRATED. Jake


Sad to say but typical.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Its absolutely ridiculous! What does your status say in the checkr portal?


Checkr said it was completed on 4/5. Funny story is that I started this process on march 23. Still not on the system. I applied with Lyft. I'll drive with whoever gets me on first.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> Checkr said it was completed on 4/5. Funny story is that I started this process on march 23. Still not on the system. I applied with Lyft. I'll drive with whoever gets me on first.


That may have just been your MVR. Those are getting completed a lot quicker than the county search which is the criminal background. Mine was marked completed 24 hours after being taken offline but that was in fact only my MVR. The criminal took another couple weeks


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> That may have just been your MVR. Those are getting completed a lot quicker than the county search which is the criminal background. Mine was marked completed 24 hours after being taken offline but that was in fact only my MVR. The criminal took another couple weeks


I read the report and it did contain my youthful indiscretion of having an ope container in 2004 (sidewalk college party and overzealous cop, if you can believe that).


----------

